# Which Panasonic is this??



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I found this bike 270$. The frame geometry is unknow but seat tube is 53cm and top tube is 52cm. All components 're Shimano 600 with finely work. I 'm thinkong of getting this bike for my indoor trainner and aome fun ride. I found that some Panasonic roads 're collective. But very hard to reach any of informations.

Q:Is this bike worth 270$(plus 20$ more for new brakehood and, bar tape and inner tubes)
Q:Anyone can identify the series or year of manufacturing this model?


If it 's worth but not a collection frame, I will re-paint it anyway. I just feel like many japanese '80s frame are so similar. I might re-paint the frame to some legendary Miyata or something more "symbolic"..... just for fun at coffee stop after rides


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Collectible or not... why redo an awesome gold/chrome paint job?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is it steel or aluminum?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

That sure looks like aluminum to me.
The shifter bosses look like they may be glued on and the fork has that Vitus bonded look to it.
The group looks to be mid 80's 1st generation indexed.


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Does it have a serial number somewhere? Head tube pics? Rear dropouts? It doesn't look like one of the late eighties aluminum frames to me.

The lugs actually have me thinking it may be a lower end model from the late seventies that had the paint stripped. It isn't a bottom feeder though as it has DT shifters. There were some chrome DX-2000 models in the early eighties but they had fancier lug work.

More pics might help.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

here 're all photos i have from the seller :
        

wish it could help identifying this bike. I really tried to learn about Panasonic road bike models but didn't get those informations. I studied Miyata before, and found all every old catalogues included all Miyata bikes. For Panasonic, I can't even know their product lines.
About their history, I found some vintage item with Panasonic on it. Seems like they made bikes for some racing team during '80s. All jersey I found were made by Agu, a dutch brand. Is that mean they made bikes for Dutch team?


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Just talked to the seller,
this is some kinde of Panasonic custom frame used to ride by a serious racer. The geometry is 53cm seat tube and 52 cm top tube. The component is Shimano 600 but 105 brake and 105 tubular 27" wheels.

I 'm 165cm tall currently ride Specialized Tarmac SL2 49cm frame with 51.8cm effective top tube. Will this frame too large for me??
For the wheels, 27" tubular, can I use my 700c tubular tube on those wheels? If not, that should I do with the wheels? replace them with 700c today 's rim??


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll do some more research but that is a bonded aluminum frame.....very similar to a Vitus 979..

It's likely very light and comfy but not very stiff.....You can swap the wheels for 700c but you might need long reach brakes... 

That is a very nice, unique, find...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'll do some more research but that is a bonded aluminum frame.....very similar to a Vitus 979..
> 
> It's likely very light and comfy but not very stiff.....You can swap the wheels for 700c but you might need long reach brakes...
> 
> That is a very nice, unique, find...



Some early reasearch says it's a Panasonic AL-9000 or AL-7000

I'll keep digging


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

OK, it is an aluminum frame but it is one not for the U.S. market which explains why it doesn't fit the AL-7000 or AL-9000 mold. 

There was a PCA-1500 model that was part of Panasonic's POS (PICS) order system overseas but it also has curved rear seat stays above the brake bridge. I'm still hunting though...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

here are some pics of a PCA-1500 in polish form. Is this it? Frame specs in Japanese here http://www.cycly.co.jp/shop/sold_detail.asp?id=41118


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> here are some pics of a PCA-1500 in polish form. Is this it?


Bingo it has straight seat stays. I can't say for certain that it is what the original poster has but I suspect we're not far off. I really wish I could get my hands on more "rest of world" Panasonic catalogs and information.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Interesting that the OP paid＄２７０. Last one sold at auction in Japan went for...27,000 yen. About $270


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> here are some pics of a PCA-1500 in polish form. Is this it? Frame specs in Japanese here http://www.cycly.co.jp/shop/sold_detail.asp?id=41118


Other than the seat lug, that could be a Vitus 979...I know where Panasonic got the idea for that baby


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Woww, thanks for you guys posts. 

I 'm not officially buy it yet. But the huy who is selling this bike got it from 2nd hand market in Japan. Due to the tubular wheels, this one still in his list for a while. I would easily bargain this bike down to 250$.

I still concern for the size of the fram, 53cm seat tube and 52cm top tube, coz I normally ride Specialized SL2 49cm and 51.8 horizental top tube. I afraid this bike is too big for me.
Anyway, it still a charming bike.

By the way, PCA-1500 and Vitus 979, which year they were from?


----------

